# Everyday Rhom or High back



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I really do not care if he is a high back or not, I was just a little curious to see what others thought. He has grown more up than lengthwise since I got him a year ago. I got him from George as your basic Peru Black Rhom. Let me know what you think. John


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I like it ...Very nice


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks. He's put on a lot of height in the last year. I'd say at least an inch. His head now has that hump on it instead of the smooth transition it used to have.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice Rhom!!! You should feed the cool doodes your Rhom.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

The guys in the picture? I need to resize that. I'm third from the left. We used to dress up like that in college and go to bars, sporting events, restraurants... stuff like that. Lot's of pictures on our web site listed below in the "Vice Squad" Section. We also had a break dancing team, bowling, construction crew, etc. Just stupid drunk sh*t.


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

looks to me to be a high back,super fish,congrats!!!!! :smile:


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

How big is it?
It looks to me like a diamond high back rhom.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Don't be fooled, Rhoms from peru are normally called jet black or high back. Basically the same. not a xingu or diamond. It's actually the same as my 10" rhom in my sig.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Works for me. Thanks guys, he's around 10 inches. I bought him at 8-9 a year ago, so he's growing somewhat fast, which is odd considering I have never seen him eat.


----------

